# Cattle photos and videos



## Grateful11

Thought I'd start a little thread for photos and videos of the cattle or herds you might be around or working with.

I took this one yesterday while they were hauling out more manure.

"Looking for her calf", it's in a stable BTW:


----------



## Bgriffin856

I was thinking of starting a thread like this. It's great to see everyones stock in other posts

Yep life must be pretty rough for first calf heifers. This was one of the most high strung and skittish of the six we have for the year. Had her calf took care of it well and never kicked or misbehaved since then....


----------



## urednecku

I'll post a couple.

The black cow has had that sore on her hip, & there is another one just like it on her other side, same place, since before I weaned her. I put salve on them every day for about a week or so, didn't heal a bit. Any body got an idea what it might be?

Red cow had this calf just before dark about a week ago. (I know it's not a good pic, but sun had already gone down & I was using a phone!)


----------



## robert23239

Two of a kind


----------



## robert23239

Two of a kind


----------



## Vol

urednecku said:


> The black cow has had that sore on her hip, & there is another one just like it on her other side, same place, since before I weaned her. I put salve on them every day for about a week or so, didn't heal a bit. Any body got an idea what it might be?


This time tested product works quite well.....originally developed for foot rot. I use this on any wound that is slow to heal or is in a crevice where it stays damp. It is deep purple in color and if you get it on yourself, you will have to wear it off as it will not wash. I usually buy the pump spray bottle from my local Co op....it is called "Blue Lotion".

Regards, Mike

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/farnamreg%3B-wound-kotetrade%3B-blue-lotion-spray-wound-dressing-5-oz?localStore=SEVIERVILLE%2C+TN


----------



## urednecku

My 18 yo son & myself went to move the herd to another block this afternoon. Couldn't help it, I had to get a couple more to share. Hope ya don't mind.


----------



## Waterway64

Okay how do you post a picture????


----------



## Waterway64

Okay how do you post a picture????


----------



## deadmoose

Waterway64 said:


> Okay how do you post a picture


http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/22734-not-able-to-post-pics/


----------



## Bgriffin856

Not sure if have posted this one before or not. Took this in early October of cows grazing timothy fescue mix


----------



## Bgriffin856

Very special cow to me. Been attached to her since she was born. Just finshed her second lactation and has two daughters. Very spoiled to say the least


----------



## Tim/South

I take pictures from my phone when a calf is born. Here are some I managed to pull from the phone.

Edit: not sure how to rotate the pictures.


----------



## Tim/South

If you turn your head side ways they look better.


----------



## deadmoose

Feeding time today. Some of last years little bales for bedding. They will eat most of it. I can tell my haying skills improved quite a bit this year. Much less waste than last year.


----------



## Vol

Tim/South said:


> If you turn your head side ways they look better.


Heck of a frame and top line on that Hereford looking calf Tim.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up

Problem with this thread is I basically only see the girls in the dark. Dark in the morning when I do chores, dark in the evening when I do chores.... Hopefully get some pics this weekend when Im tub grinding.


----------



## halfmoonfarm01

The BWF were born in August and the Hereford calf was born on Thanksgiving day.


----------



## Tim/South

Vol said:


> Heck of a frame and top line on that Hereford looking calf Tim.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks Mike.

"Hereford looking" is about the best description of her I have heard. I have no idea how she is bred other than Hereford and some Brahman that gave here some ear. Here she is with her momma.

I knew when I saw the calf that both were going to stay here.


----------



## Tim/South

deadmoose said:


> 20141204_143030.jpg
> 
> Feeding time today. Some of last years little bales for bedding. They will eat most of it. I can tell my haying skills improved quite a bit this year. Much less waste than last year.


I fed for a friend during the Thanksgiving holidays. He had 3 rolls of hay on a trailer backed into a shed on some rented pasture. Two rolls were nice, one looked rough. He had bought some hay from a fellow who gave him the rough hay just to get rid of it. I put out all three rolls.

I drove by later and the majority of his cows were eating from the rough looking free bale.


----------



## urednecku

> I drove by later and the majority of his cows were eating from the rough looking free bale.


Isn't that the way it usually happens?


----------



## Grateful11

Here's a photo of the twins taken a couple weeks ago. It looks almost like some sorta photoshopped merger or something but it's real.


----------



## deadmoose

http://stmedia.startribune.com/images/1080*690/ows_141783582170545.jpg
http://m.startribune.com/local/284946051.html


----------



## Grateful11

Our son took this one today. That black thing would be our dog taking ground feed away from the calves.


----------



## BPatrick

The gang! A mother, daughter, and son! ????


----------



## JD3430

Found these for my neighbor


----------



## Tim/South

JD3430 said:


> Found these for my neighbor


How are they doing? Do you have much of a chance to be around them?

Gentle looking calves.


----------



## JD3430

Tim/South said:


> How are they doing? Do you have much of a chance to be around them?
> Gentle looking calves.


They are doing great-thanks! Very gentle so far. I got them to eat hay out of my hand! Of course that will change. 
My house is in the background of the picture. 
It's a great setup: I just look out my window and I can see how much hay is left in the feeder. If feeder is low, I just drive my smaller Kubby over and put a bale out for them. He pays me for hay and setting the bales out for him.


----------



## foz682

A pic of our cows back in the summer moving to a new strip of after grass. And one of the holsteins at the dairy farm I work at..


----------



## Bgriffin856

Took this past summer. Three generations posing together from the left, daughter, dam and granddam there is a fourth generation being brought up


----------



## 3srcattleco

A few photos of the ranching going on here


----------



## deadmoose

Nice looking cattle. And Dodge's. What's the story on the calf in the back seat?


----------



## JD3430

Tim/South said:


> I fed for a friend during the Thanksgiving holidays. He had 3 rolls of hay on a trailer backed into a shed on some rented pasture. Two rolls were nice, one looked rough. He had bought some hay from a fellow who gave him the rough hay just to get rid of it. I put out all three rolls.
> 
> I drove by later and the majority of his cows were eating from the rough looking free bale.


kind of reminds me of the old lady giving me an earful about her horses "only eat the highest quality hay" meanwhile the horse she had by its lead ate a milkweed from flower to the ground.

I just kept nodding my head and trying not to laugh.


----------



## 3srcattleco

deadmoose said:


> Nice looking cattle. And Dodge's. What's the story on the calf in the back seat?


The momma had mastitis and she was a handful by myself so he went in the cab. I was trying to lure her in the trailer. And have done it like that a lot but momma was too pissed to think reasonable lol so back seat calf went and she followed the whole way to the catch pen. About 2 miles away


----------



## Bgriffin856

Brindle jersey steer we have. Best I can figure is he is 17. His sister that was born the year after him passed this past summer. She was damn good jersey, put out lots of milk and daughters in her life. Her daughters and grandaughters most of which are crosses are some of the best cows we have. Anyhow he is pretty much a big pet and the watchdog of the dry cows and bred heifers. Don't let him catch you with a ear of corn in your hand, he'll trample you for it. Good old boy


----------



## deadmoose

That sounds like a long time to feed out a steer.


----------



## Tim/South

deadmoose said:


> That sounds like a long time to feed out a steer.


Always heard the non beef breeds took a little longer to fatten up. Guess it is true.

On a serious note I did not know a steer was used at times as a baby sitter. Cattle eunuchs, neat idea.


----------



## Bgriffin856

His size I think is rather intimidating and he used to have a temper and would chase predators and people. Plus would lead them all back in if they got out. Now he has mellowed out the past few years and more gentle as in you can walk up and scratch his neck


----------



## Grateful11

The herd was let out while poop was being hauled from the feed lot last week. Some didn't really want to go out, this is part of them. Not sure what it is about scratching their heads into the dirt.


----------



## jeff outwest

You guys all run cattle in easy country. Here in my neck of the woods a cow has to work for a living.










Even the helps tuckers out


----------



## Supa Dexta

Saw this pic on a sale barn site recently, they got a steer in that was over 3000lb


----------



## sethd11

Holy crap. That makes my bull look tiny.


----------



## JD3430

sethd11 said:


> Holy crap. That makes my bull look tiny.


The guy in the picture is a midget.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Imagine how much feed that went through him to get him that big


----------



## deadmoose

Bgriffin856 said:


> Imagine how much feed that went through him to get him that big


A lot. Is your steer getting close to finished yet? 

How did the guy get so lucky to escape the butcher?


----------



## Tim/South

deadmoose said:


> How did the guy get so lucky to escape the butcher?


He sacrificed the family jewels to serve and protect the Mother Land.


----------



## FarmerCline

Tim/South said:


> Thanks Mike.
> "Hereford looking" is about the best description of her I have heard. I have no idea how she is bred other than Hereford and some Brahman that gave here some ear. Here she is with her momma.
> I knew when I saw the calf that both were going to stay here.


 Is it just me or is there something very guernsey looking about that momma cow?


----------



## Tim/South

FarmerCline said:


> Is it just me or is there something very guernsey looking about that momma cow?


Just in color. She is a beef type when seen in real life. She was standing down hill when that picture was made. She is a fairly large cow when standing level to her.

I have had friends try and figure her breeding. Kind of a head scratcher.


----------



## Bgriffin856

deadmoose said:


> A lot. Is your steer getting close to finished yet?
> How did the guy get so lucky to escape the butcher?


Gotta get him looking just perfect 

His mother was a pet so was his sister so he became one. Plus you don't see a brindle everyday


----------



## Bgriffin856

Last calf born in 2014. Actually this cow had two calves this year one on 1/1/14 and this one on 12/31/14 basically the first and last calf of 2014. She had a DA after the last one to add to that. This will be her third lactation and she always has got bred right back on the first service. Very special and impressive cow





Bgriffin856 said:


> Very special cow to me. Been attached to her since she was born. Just finshed her second lactation and has two daughters. Very spoiled to say the least


----------



## deadmoose

Grif whats DA?


----------



## Bgriffin856

Displaced abomasum aka twisted stomach


----------



## Grateful11

This little girl was born late last night. What a face


----------



## carcajou

Camocalf Awesome! She's a future replacement for sure.


----------



## Grateful11

carcajou said:


> Camocalf Awesome! She's a future replacement for sure.


Not unless we get rid of the Bull. He's too good of a bull to replace yet.


----------



## Vol

Grateful11 said:


> Not unless we get rid of the Bull. He's too good of a bull to replace yet.


Maybe you need to hold her....those mottled faced calves do seem to do very well as steers or replacement heifers.....maybe hold a few and start another small herd if you have a place that would be convenient.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bgriffin856

Always nice to have variety. We have alot of that with cross breeds and they always seem to milk well and do well. If not they get turned into happy meals


----------



## Grateful11

Vol said:


> Maybe you need to hold her....those mottled faced calves do seem to do very well as steers or replacement heifers.....maybe hold a few and start another small herd if you have a place that would be convenient.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I like that idea but we need every acre we can get for crop land and pasture for the 39 head of breeding stock here now.


----------



## Grateful11

I've heard non-farm people say they've never seen happy cows before.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Grateful11 said:


> I've heard non-farm people say they've never seen happy cows before.


We have three barns full of happy cows. If they aren't happy I dont know what they would be


----------



## Grateful11

I've see these go even wilder than this at times, that no where near all of them, some didn't really want to go out because they know there's nothing left on that pasture to eat but leaves. The lot needed scraping and about 8 loads of poop needed to be hauled onto another pasture so they were let out few a hours and it was a warm day. There's probably 12-14 loads piled on the lot now that need to go out but it's frozen several inches deep ;-)


----------



## Dill

A couple of this year's calves back in Sept. The baldy was born the first of august and the hereford was our first heifer. The moose was born in late May. I really wish I hadn't castrated him, he's huge. He mom was half hereford half Pinz.



















Some of the mom's and Little Jon helping the neighbor clean out the garden in Oct.










The herd watching the pigs discover snow. This was the Thanksgiving storm that knocked out power for 4 days.








Last calf of the year, dec 1st, kids named him Blackout cause of the thanksgiving storm.


----------



## Dill

One more to remind myself how green it is during the summer.


----------



## deadmoose

My oldest cow the other morning.

And my bull always ready to do what he is here for. "Just checking."









The first heifer born here (first anything I had born on the farm.) She is getting wide.









Above cow's steer calf. Got a great deal on her, she was bred, had this guy at her side, and the above bull. Expecting her second calf born here in a couple more months.


----------



## Grateful11

One pissed off Bull. They were trying to feed the cows on the lot and he wouldn't leave a cow alone that just gave birth about 4 weeks ago so we got her away from him until after they were through eating and he got her in the pasture. He had been bugging her for hours, he's usually not like this.


----------



## Bgriffin856

One of the last pictures I have of grandma ******, was taking a little stroll one December day. Got her butchered before her hips got any worse. Listening to them pop and grind is worse than nails on a chalk board. 16+ years old one tough stubborn cow. So tough her burger is tough...


----------



## Guest

Clean barn + fresh bedding = happy stears


----------



## Tim/South

Those are very happy steers.

Well fed and cared for I might add.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Tim!


----------



## IH 1586

Like the pictures. Makes me jealous. Maybe next winter I'll get a couple. Going to take most of the summer to get the pasture fence back into shape.


----------



## Grateful11

Bgriffin856 said:


> One of the last pictures I have of grandma ******, was taking a little stroll one December day. Got her butchered before her hips got any worse. Listening to them pop and grind is worse than nails on a chalk board. 16+ years old one tough stubborn cow. So tough her burger is tough...


Wife has one Holstein left from the dairy herd, she's about 14 yo. Sometimes she can really be a big PITA and sometimes she's funny to watch. She definitely has her way around here. She's still producing calves but not pregnant now, had her checked a couple weeks ago. She's going to let her live out the rest of her days here and I guess I'll get our cousin to bury her with his backhoe when that dreaded day comes. Can't sell her she's too much of a big pet and she's willing to take calves that other mothers can't make enough milk for or if they reject one. She helps nurse the twins that were born here because their mama just can't make enough milk and she's got a couple more nursing on her too.

This is her and her calf back in Sept., her calf wasn't 5 months old at that time, calf brought good money:


----------

